# United States of Europe



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Would you like to see a United States of Europe, yes or no.

Possible additions:
Catalonia
Kosovo
Norway
Switzerland
Iceland
Western Ukraine
Moldova
Scotland

No england!


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

what a dumb idea. it would basically be just what it is now: Germany and France bullying the rest of the countries and using them to their own benefit.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

Please no more globalism...


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

i hope that if belgium get split, the functions of the belgian government will be transitioned to the european government (european military, ...), while we retain our regional powers


----------



## Stachan (Jul 8, 2016)

No, thank you. We have enough of toxic german influence for now.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

germany is actually a country that i trust more than france because "le pen" is doing well there.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Stachan said:


> No, thank you. We have enough of toxic german influence for now.


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

No, the revival of the Holy Roman Empire (or its successors –Napoleonic France or the Third Reich–) wouldn’t be convenient for global stability or economic prosperity. Moreover, I don’t think it wouldn’t even be feasible since, in fact, the EU seems to be heading towards a growing fragmentation rather than a deeper integration. Evidently, this would entail a strong reassertion of national sovereignty as a response to the hegemony of the Franco-German axis.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Most disturbing thing is that most-voters are non-european. Should i disapprove the United States of America? Why can't we be united.


----------



## Engelsstaub (Apr 8, 2016)

What for? To give power to some anonymous technocrats and bureaucrats several thousands of kilometers away instead of giving it to local communities?


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

Lakigigar said:


> Most disturbing thing is that most-voters are non-european. *Should i disapprove the United States of America? *Why can't we be united.


Well the answer to that would be YES! 

I'm American but I don't think the United States of America should be one country. It's not a good thing. It would be better if we split into three or four different countries, I think. As it is, we're too big, we encompass too many people with too many different interests, and we get completely bogged down and unable to accomplish anything. It's collective stagnation. 

Also the "American dream" is a lie that retards our social progress by making everyone selfish, and, as it is, infects far too many people. I think if we gave up on the whole "America" thing, individual countries with the states would be much more successful, similar to small European countries like Denmark or the Netherlands. 
That's my dream, anyway, obviously it'll never happen!


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

Lakigigar said:


> Most disturbing thing is that most-voters are non-european.


You know this?


> Should i disapprove the United States of America? Why can't we be united.


Please try to make an argument without black-boxing


----------



## TheRealStev0 (May 31, 2016)

sweetraglansweater said:


> what a dumb idea. it would basically be just what it is now: Germany and France bullying the rest of the countries and using them to their own benefit.


That's not very accurate mabe just France haha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G360AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

Had the UK not left the EU, then yes. Now, it's a bit pointless.


----------



## Preciselyd (Mar 18, 2018)

I voted No. I would not want the countries to be identified as States and for there to be one Prime Minister or President ruling. I think it is better the way it is.


----------

